# Tarpon 8-30-09



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

Fished Sunday with a couple buddies of mine that wanted to chases the Poons. Launched about 6:30 and saw our first Tarpon at 10 a.m. At first they did wanted to eat after throwing and throwing. At about 12 all the Tarpon went down and was like someone turn off the switch. One hour later they came back up and were able to jump on, which came off on the first jump. Two min later I hooked up and she did one jump and many rolls across the surface. At 45 min into the fight had her almost boat side and she made one last run and broke the line. That was a killer. Did not get any good picture of her, did have a couple short video of her rolling on top. I try and figure how to post a video if I can. 

Also saw a few spinner sharks and lots of Spanish mackerel. 

Capt. Robert Liebert
www.greenwaterguideservice.com
(281)-799-5728


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Good job. The fish seem to be more agreeable after a slow August.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

******

Were yall fishing out of Galveston or P.O.C ?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

What did yall hook them on?

Were gonna go a lookin this weekend


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

Texxan1 said:


> What did yall hook them on?
> 
> Were gonna go a lookin this weekend


We hooked into a couple a few weekends ago, only got one to the boat though. We were actually croaker-soak'n for them yellow mouths, but had poons rolling all around us so we pitched right to 'em and got immediate hook ups. Had our trout setups begging for mercy. The picture doesn't do justice, it was much bigger than what it looks.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Great job. 

Most tarpon pictures I've ever taken shame the fish. I don't know why that is, but they always look way smaller on the camera.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Here's One That Doesn't*

First fish tagged during the last Port O'Connor tournament last weekend - thanks to Joe Richard for the photo. It was nice to catch one on the tag boat for a change all by ourselves... she went 165 lbs on the tapes.


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

Went out of Galveston not to Far.


----------

